# K9 Shot in DE



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

link to article:
http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/...112/NEWS01/911120366&s=d&page=2#pluckcomments

Sounds like a nice dog- it says he didn't let go of the suspect until called off by his handler- after he'd been shot.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds to me like the guy was trying to do some *youth-n-asia*. You know keeping a good dog down. :-$
Thanks I didn't see this one!


----------

